

Pathological Science (Langmuir, 1953) - nkurz
http://yclept.ucdavis.edu/course/280/Langmuir.pdf

======
nkurz
This is a transcription of a 1953 talk by the Chemistry Nobel Prize winner
Irving Langmuir. It's a wonderful description of "Pathological Science",
illustrating how scientists occasionally deceive themselves and others into
believing otherwise irreproducible results.

    
    
      The Six Symptoms of Pathological Science:
    
      The maximum effect observed is produced by an agent of   
      barely detectable intensity.  The magnitude of the effect
      is largely independent of the intensity of the cause.
    
      The effect is of a magnitude close to the limit of
      detectability, or many measurements are necessary
      because of low statistical significance of individual
      results.
    
      There are claims of great, even extraordinary, accuracy
    
      Fantastic theories contrary to experience are suggested
      (with enthusiasm)
    
      Criticisms are met by ad hoc excuses thought up on the
      spur of the moment  (this may be contagious)
    
      The ratio of supporters to critics rises to somewhere
      near 50%, then falls gradually to zero.

